

The Future of Reputation - Hitchhiker
http://docs.law.gwu.edu/facweb/dsolove/Future-of-Reputation/text.htm

======
personlurking
As an aside. There's an excellent 14 hr. radio series on the difference
between, as well as the evolution of, privacy and publicity.

The only issue seems to be that the CBC has taken them offline (or in the
least, they aren't streaming for me).

[http://www.cbc.ca/ideas/episodes/features/2010/04/26/the-
ori...](http://www.cbc.ca/ideas/episodes/features/2010/04/26/the-origins-of-
the-modern-public)

~~~
waffle_ss
Thanks for the link. I ripped the raw URLs of the MP3 files, in case anyone
else wants to take these on-the-go or whatnot (not sure if this violates their
TOS or not):

1\.
[http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/Ideas_04261...](http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/Ideas_042610_Origins_of_the_Modern_Public_1_940484.mp3)
2\. [http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-
publ...](http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-public-
ep2.mp3) 3\. [http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-
publ...](http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-public-
ep3.mp3) 4\. [http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-
publ...](http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-public-
ep4__941584.mp3) 5\. [http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-
publ...](http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-public-
ep5.mp3) 6\. [http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-
publ...](http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-public-
ep6.mp3) 7\. [http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-
publ...](http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-public-
ep7.mp3) 8\. [http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-
publ...](http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-public-
ep8.mp3) 9\. [http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-
publ...](http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-public-
ep9.mp3) 10\. [http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-
publ...](http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-public-
ep10.mp3) 11\. [http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-
publ...](http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-public-
ep11.mp3) 12\. [http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-
publ...](http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-public-
ep12.mp3) 13\. [http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-
publ...](http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-public-
ep13.mp3) 14\. [http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-
publ...](http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/modern-public-
ep14.mp3)

~~~
personlurking
I'm still getting the same errors as before. FF won't play them (I get a
quicktime component crash) and Safari says there's an error and to check
Activity window, which doesn't show me the URL of the mp3 for download (a
still functional method I use for downloading Youtube videos). Edit: Chrome
seems to be loading one of the mp3s but won't play it.

Also, CBC just responded to my email saying everything does work and I should
try it from another browser or update my flash.

Using Lion with everything (all browsers, flash) up to date.

~~~
waffle_ss
Try using a command line utility to download them, e.g. wget or curl:

    
    
      wget http://thumbnails.cbc.ca/maven_legacy/thumbnails/Ideas_042610_Origins_of_the_Modern_Public_1_940484.mp3

------
Hitchhiker
The CBC series does seem offline. Can anyone locate alt. links ?

